

Ask HN: What's the success rate of startups featured on TecCrunch? 10%? 20% - dmitrydragilev


======
PaulHoule
It is worth doing a study, but the trouble is that you need to look at a long
period of time (say 5 years) to really say anything. Also things are probably
biased. If I got a $100M exist right now that would probably get in TechCrunch
just because of the exit.

Kim-Mai Cutler does awesome long-form journalism at TC but the average article
is poor in the area of technical analysis or is designed to produce outrage,
like a recent post to the effect that "Boston Sux because they didn't get the
olympics and they bring us failed companies like DEC and Wang and the people
at the Media Lab are such posers and..."

To make matters slightly worse, the powerful, rich, well-connected as well as
close to Palo Alto you are you can force TechCrunch to write a story about
your product, even if the author is so clueless that main point of the article
is "WTF?" (I've had it happen to people I work with)

------
dmitrydragilev
There is this hilarious video by Vooza making fun of startups wanting to get
funding and be featured on TechCrunch, in it they they say mocklingly "Just
look at the success rate of startups being featured on Techcrunch!":
[http://vooza.com/videos/funding/](http://vooza.com/videos/funding/) I thought
to myself, what is the fail rate of Techcrunch featured startups?

